# Red Tegu vs Arg B/W?



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello everybody! 
Within the next one or two years I plan on getting one of these two tegu species. IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m a little torn on which one though. 
As far as IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m aware there are only two real differences between the two; diet and size. 
What is the differences between their diets? 
Is it true that Red Tegus suffer from shedding problems? 
And, perhaps most importantly, which of the two is easier to tame? From what I understand both of these tegus are easier to tame than most monitors and are both certainly easier than columbian tegus. None the less I want to take as few chances as possible and try to get the easiest to tame of them all. 

Also, when are those adorable little green-headed hatchlings available? Are they seasonal? IMO itÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s far more rewarding to raise a little baby lizard into an adult than simply buying an adult. 

Thank you all in advance.

P.S. one of the reptile specialists at my local petstore a few months ago said that the biggest tegu breeder in the US died recently. I don't remember who he said that was, but I'm a little worried about what this might mean about the availability of hatchlings in the upcoming season. 

I don't know if this is related but I also noticed that Varnyard seemed to be the biggest tegu breeder that I came across and it doesn't seem like the website has been updated in a while... Umm, am I making a connection here that shouldn't be or am I on to something?


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 21, 2010)

well in my opionion The argentine black and whites are the easeist to tame they eat more meat than a Red if u wanted to buy one bobby hill is the best of the best aka "varnyard" the website yea hasnt been updated in awhile but i talked to him on phone when i was ordering mine the next hatching for him is probably june or july around there. theres also reptile expos too but ya gotta make sure one its an argentine not columbian and that there captive born and bred in the US 

and its probably not bobby that died this whole website would be talking about it cause most of us have gotten our Gus from bobby


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 21, 2010)

Go with a black and white from Bobby as your first, then get a red from Bobby. Start with juveniles and you'll know their history.


...Jefroka


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you both for your prompt replies. I noticed that, on this forum and on varnyard, the "extreme giant" tegus are listed as being seperate. this is probably not the place to ask this but are the only differences between these two varieties size? Or, like the red and B/W, is there more to be discussed?

EDIT: The extreme giant tegus are also very expensive, yeah I don't think that's gong to be my first tegu anyway.


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 21, 2010)

The only real differnce except for a few very subtle external feature differences is size, although it seems some of the reg black & whites get pretty big themselves, some even larger than some of the extremes.


...Jefroka


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 21, 2010)

the breeder that died was Bert Langerwerf with Agama International. I'd get a B&W from Bobby Hill aka Varnyard.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 21, 2010)

just do the reseach ask questions on here because everyone on here loves tegus and we always try to give the best answers here too but everything u need to know about any tegu is on the site


----------



## reptastic (Feb 22, 2010)

i agree with everyone get a b/w tegu from bobby as your first, he is a greeeeeat guy i have two b/w tegus from him and they are both awesome and i will be receiving a red from him tomorrow. you would be surprised at how tame his tegus are even the little hatchlings!


----------

